# California Zephyr



## caravanman (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I recently enjoyed a trip on the California Zephyr, departing Emeryville on Sunday 25 March, and arriving in Chicago on the Tuesday afternoon. I was lucky to be in the rearmost sleeper, so got a few pics from the rear window, as well as the side views. I intend to write a trip report soon, but in the meantime, here are a few photos of that ride.

ZEPHYR

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## Linda T (Apr 7, 2012)

caravanman said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I recently enjoyed a trip on the California Zephyr, departing Emeryville on Sunday 25 March, and arriving in Chicago on the Tuesday afternoon. I was lucky to be in the rearmost sleeper, so got a few pics from the rear window, as well as the side views. I intend to write a trip report soon, but in the meantime, here are a few photos of that ride.
> 
> ...


Cool pics, thanks for posting!


----------



## Railroad Bill (Apr 8, 2012)

Really enjoyed the photos Eddie. Those shots out the rear are always a nice touch. 

Hope to see you in Oct in PHL.


----------



## Michigan Mom (Apr 11, 2012)

These pics are great!! Nicely captures the feeling of adventure.


----------



## printman2000 (Apr 11, 2012)

caravanman said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I recently enjoyed a trip on the California Zephyr, departing Emeryville on Sunday 25 March, and arriving in Chicago on the Tuesday afternoon. I was lucky to be in the rearmost sleeper, so got a few pics from the rear window, as well as the side views. I intend to write a trip report soon, but in the meantime, here are a few photos of that ride.
> 
> ...


Did you get the pics out the window with permission or on your own? Just curious how agreeable crews are to allow that.


----------



## caravanman (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi,

As to my picture taking methods, I would prefer to plead whatever amendment says I don't have to answer any questions...

I can say that I was employed as a trainee locomotive engineer here in the UK for many years, and emphasise I am trained in railroad hazards.

Ed


----------



## printman2000 (Apr 12, 2012)

That would be the 5th. Message understood.


----------



## domefoamer (Apr 14, 2012)

Job well done! You really made good use of the limited vantage points on an Amtrak train. Just one question: did you pre-tip $50, or more?

Here's a general hint for better photographs from a moving train. Use a high shutter speed, 1/250 or above. This has several benefits. Shaky hands and bouncy track are the enemy of sharpness, but a fast shutter will freeze that unwanted motion. Fast settings force the camera's lens to open wider. Smaller compact camera lenses lose sharpness when they're stopped down, due to diffraction. Depth of field is narrowed, which helps hide dirt on the window glass. Just focus near the infinity setting, out where he scenery is.


----------

